# Help needed hooking up Pw Lionel semaphore to 153 IR controller



## vallieone (Dec 23, 2009)

Need some assitance in hooking up my pw semaphore to the 153 IR controller.

The semaphore I have has three terminals, however the instructions for the 153 IR is for the modern day version which I think has two terminals.

Could someone please walk me through hooking it up?

Thank You

George


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think the center post goes to the transformer, one post goes to the controller by itself, the other post goes to the other side of the controller and then to the transformer. I think that's how it done? ! I used insulated tracks so I'm not sure!?


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I found this:








Maybe?


----------



## vallieone (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you SJM911 and Dano that should do it 

George


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Dano's picture above is not showing and I think that is what I need. trying to hook up MTH semaphore ( 3 terminals) to infrared controller. found instructions for Lionel one and hooked it up that way but not working.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The semaphore , three connections, One coil, one bulb, one ground. The bulb you want on always. The other two go to the controller.

Just find out which widget goes where.

The ir 153 instruction

After reading page 5. The bulb to acc pwr, ground to ALL gnd, Coil goes to NO. I don't agree with the wording but if it works? OK If not go to NC. 

A picture would be nice since I do not have one.

Lionel video on how to wire it


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about a three light signal.

OGRR has a good thread. Look at the second post I have seen him before.

I like the circuit.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I have 2 lights.

I was trying to use a MTH IR controller since I already had it. I followed that same instruction sheet you put a link to with wires going from posts to GND, NO, and NC. It works except for a lot of noise when it is activated and the flag goes down and the light then goes out (light is on when in the green position). The MTH IR does not have ACC PWR. It has AUX power inputs, NC, NO and COM. so will this not work with the semaphore?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I tried to put the NC wire into the + power and then the flag goes down with red light on. If I cover the sensors on the controller I get the light to go out and the flag stays down. A lot of noise the whole time


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Moved NO wire to the + terminal and lights work and flag works, but when flag is activated it is still very noisy. Is this just a noisy controller or is there still something I need to do differently?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The semaphore is not electronic but an electromagnet, of course it is noisy.
If you know anybody that does model airplanes maybe you could replace it with a servo. Just a wild thought.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I mean REALLY noisy. The gateman is noisy, this is NOISY


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You could try a separate transformer. Use the variable terminals and throttle down. By reducing the power the noise may diminish.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Was mostly concerned that I had something wired wrong causing it to be excessively noisy


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You use a command control environment don't you? Then the accessories are clanking up at 18 volts. If you go to 12 it would be quieter.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

T-Man said:


> You use a command control environment don't you? Then the accessories are clanking up at 18 volts. If you go to 12 it would be quieter.


We had gotten 3 of them off of ebay, one not in the greatest condition, one in nice condition and this one that was "new" and looked it. I took it off the layout to just test it (Shael insisted when we had tested it before it wasn't so noisy). It was indeed noisy. Less voltage didn't seem to make a difference. One of the other ones is quieter but needs the bulb changed (is this a push in and turn to get out?).


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The semaphore is number 151, the bulb is a 51, a bayonet style, push and turn. I thought I posted it once. It eludes me.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

T-Man said:


> The semaphore is number 151, the bulb is a 51, a bayonet style, push and turn. I thought I posted it once. It eludes me.


Figured that was what it was, but having trouble getting a grip on it to get it out.


----------



## Basta (Oct 20, 2011)

This is the way I have my 151 Semaphore wired to the 153R. 
See attached pic. 
The Light stays green with the arm in the upright position. The arm will go down and show red when the infrared beam is reflected back by the train. Once the train has cleared the sensor, the timer begins. When the time runs out, the arm goes back up and shows green.
The blub will stay on as long as you have current form the transformer. 
Hope this helps you out.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

can't get bulb out. Can barely touch it with the tip of my little finger.

Suggestions?

Searched online and it says to send it to service center to replace bulb


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Nevermind... I did it!!!

Still think it could stand a drop of oil and it seems slow to bounce back or occasionally sticks. Not sure where to put it though


----------

